
Most Uber drivers to get less than $25 from big settlement - abhi3
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/04/26/most-uber-drivers-see-little-100-milion-payout/83546898/
======
abhi3
One has to wonder what kind of counsel the lawyers provided the drivers with
for them to accept this settlement.

~~~
gvb
The lawyers that were providing them counsel are anticipating receiving 25% of
the settlement. If the Uber drivers did not accept the settlement, the lawyers
would have a delayed (ergo more out of pocket expenses) settlement or possibly
no settlement.

The lawyer's incentives were _not_ aligned with the drivers' with respect to
maximizing the _driver 's_ reimbursements.

~~~
abhi3
Uber settles for = 0.0015% of their last valuation;

Lawyers make: $25 million

Drivers (he victim) get: $25 (or $12 in MA)

~~~
logiczero
That's pretty much how all class-action lawsuits work. You (the victim) get a
check for a single-digit dollar amount that isn't worth standing in line at
the bank to deposit, and the lawyers/firms on the case make millions. It's how
the ABA can claim they're fighting for the little guy.

